#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  iPad pro ( coming soon )

## nigelandjan

http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/?cid=wwa-uk-kwg-ipadOk so guess whats on top of my xmas list ?

 Correct this little beauty , I'm gonna get a 4G model + pen for drawing + keypad cover ,, I.m moist with excitement already !  :Smile: 


Cmon !  you Apple haters over to you !!! 




 :tieme:

----------


## Dillinger

The device it's vying against, the Microsoft surface pro has its 4th version out in October. 

It will do well to top that first time round

----------


## Bettyboo

Yep, also saw this iPAD PRO breaking news in Dil's favourite mag...



(Nige, this isn't you, this isn't you; take a tablet for this sickness...)  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Does it have a punctuation helper?

----------


## withnallstoke

We really should have a seperate faggots/teenage girls part of the forum.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Apple copy every fucker don't they?

No imagination.

----------


## terry57

Don't forget the Screen saver Nig.

----------


## david44

iPAD PRO ? WTF

Is this a downloadable Sophie?

----------


## david44

> We really should have a seperate faggots/teenage girls part of the forum.


This is it, didn't you get the password for the grown up room 

Clue it's initials are DH  ryhmes with Wog Louse a hotbed of seething discussions,witty asides and incisive intellect for the over 7s :tieme:

----------


## Topper

I'm guessing the price to be over 40K.....plus accessories....

----------


## withnallstoke

> didn't you get the password for the grown up room


Just checked.

I got it, but thought that "fuck off withnall" was just another insult.

----------


## baldrick

All these people rail about paying for a pro

fcuking hypocrites

----------


## can123

I have just bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab S for just under £ 300 at Curry's. Lovely machine and lots of memory thanks to card slot.

----------


## Bettyboo

Well if Can reckons they're no good then I guess I should try an iDevice...

----------


## can123

> Well if Can reckons they're no good then I guess I should try an iDevice...


People who use Apple products are too dull to use Android. You are certainly a worthy candidate for an iPad. Just ensure an adult shows you which button is which and you can  "Facebook" all day long.

----------


## Bettyboo

Thanks Can, enjoy the Nana Plaza hotel with your family...

----------


## david44

I just saw the Wipe Ad on Dave 

Fantaastic gadet dunp in your pants and a robot bum gun cleans up and your good to go

Recommended by a Mr BettyDonut of ThatchedGoat View ,Thanon Barenakedladyboy Pattaya

----------


## charleyboy

> People who use Apple products are too dull to use Android.



My fookin' Android is at the mender's.

I bought an Apple, it's the dog's danglies!

----------


## Dillinger

^^^ :rofl: 

Anyone else updated to IOS 9 ?  Apple have even upgraded Charleyboys 6 year old iPhone 4S to it. 

its the mutts nuts  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

"Apple is shite!"
"No android is shite!"
"No Apple is shite!
"No Android is shite!"
"No Apple is shite!"
"No Android is shite!"
"No Apple is shite!"
"No android is shite!"
"No Apple is shite!
"No Android is shite!"
"No Apple is shite!"
"No Android is shite!"
"No Apple is shite!"

"Ok let's stop for lunch and continue this debate after"

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Exactly

Jesus wept!

----------


## can123

My father used to say, "average intelligence is dull" and he was quite right. Most people on the planet are not very clever and need devices made by Apple so that they can at least give the appearance of being part of a technologically advanced world.

I should really congratulate Apple on performing a service for the lessser beings on this planet. If my words seem harsh then I apologise wholeheartedly.

Now, will the dullards with the iPads please go into the corner and leave the rest of us alone ?

----------


## Stinky

My father used to say all cats are grey in the dark.

----------


## Little Chuchok

My father told me that people bickering about Apple and Android are Nancy boys with inverted penises  

Amazing really, 'cause he's been dead for 25 years. 

word

----------


## Topper

> My father used to say all cats are grey in the dark.


Mine told me an Apple scorned will be an Apple mourned, so always pluck them Apples.

----------


## Bettyboo

> My father used to say, "average intelligence is dull"


yeah, but let's add context: you'd just got back from your 'special' school, your IQ test was low, even for that 'special school', and daddy was trying to make you feel better...  :Smile:

----------


## can123

My daddy taught me how to read when I was four years old. I have to admit that he thought I was a slow learner because I couldn't read when I was three. We are not known for being patient in my family.

The appeal of the iPad is that can be used by the dullest people in society and I should be grateful for that. It's nice that somebody considers them.

----------


## Stinky

> The appeal of the iPad is that can be used by the dullest people in society .


I blame those developer blokes and all of  their user friendly experiance 
hoi polloi bullshit, bloody do-gooders

----------


## nigelandjan

I must admit I am beginning to have second thoughts about this ,, do you reckon somehow I could get it in the above locker in economy ??

I aint putting it in the cargo hold no way !

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Nice shoes, anyway...

----------


## nigelandjan

Do you think people will look at me in the departure lounge and think " itard " ?

----------


## can123

> Do you think people will look at me in the departure lounge and think " itard " ?



Yes, definitely, but it is worse than that as other iTards will latch onto you and smile and things like that. Very unsavoury. You would be better received in the lounge if you were dripping snot and farting.

----------


## withnallstoke

Those ipads look like panty pads.

It's probably less embarrasing for a bloke to walk around with a liquid stiffened pad in his hand than some fuckers manicured piece of shite.

----------


## Stinky

> iTards will latch onto you and smile and things like that.


Bastards! 




> Very unsavoury. You would be better received in the lounge if you were dripping snot and farting.


can you're like the Amish of the tablet world, if it's at all flash it's evil, I'll bet you don't even have buttons on your tablet because they're vain and you power it up by rubbing two sticks together for an hour.
Cast off your broad rimmed hat and braces and step into the modern world where people recognise their more enlightened counterparts and smile. 
The Devil isn't really in the detail

----------


## can123

Nigel would make a better impression if he was carrying a handbag and had highlights. Carrying an iPad is unmanly. Not the image he would wish to offer to travellers, I am sure.

It used to be hankies in back pockets but now it's iPads.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Nigel would make a better impression if he was carrying a handbag and had highlights.


No no I don't want to draw attention to myself .


However here is the new ipen for my new iPad pro

----------


## nigelandjan

I shall produce beautiful artwork as I traverse the skies in business class with my iPad pro ,, 10 hour battery life , so on my flight from Madrid to BKK I shall be kept very busy with my iPad pro 128 gig + 4G + 4 speakers on all 4 corners ,, how delicious

----------


## charleyboy

> Charleyboys 6 year old iPhone 4S


It's nearly new!

What  about this IOS9 stuff?

An ipad freak around the corner from me was on about it last night...What is ever sooo special about it?

----------


## baldrick

> However here is the new ipen for my new iPad pro


is that USB C for the charger  ? what do you plug it into to charge ?




> are too dull to use Android.


your insightful posts in the android threads really back up your claim

----------


## nigelandjan

> is that USB C for the charger ? what do you plug it into to charge ?


There is a choice for that mate ,, you can plug straight into the iPad or the adapter lead which I believe comes with it so you can mains charge or give it a boost from the pad .

Its a super pen , pressure sensitive and when you tilt it over it will spray out a big mark .

You can also draw directly into emails with it

----------


## nigelandjan

The ikeypad cover case which comes from Apple to go with it , which I shall also have on my Xmas list I believe connects to the pad via some strange new layer technology instead of a plug in if you follow me , it kinda transmits its power / signals from the keypad via touch , if that makes any sense .

Sorry I'm not a techie thats why I use Apple  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I really like the Idea of the Pen.  A very useful peace of kit. 

Handbag has one on her Note 3.   Uses it all the time.

----------


## withnallstoke

> I really like the Idea of the Pen. A very useful peace of kit.


Great new idea.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thats a stylus mate ^  the Apple one is a pen

----------


## withnallstoke

^



 :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

^






 :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

This is what you want, Nige!

http://www.streetfx.com.au/product/3...-creative-pen/

----------


## nigelandjan

555 ^  sort of daft thing people will pay crazy money for , then the same thing will turn up in boot sales in 2 years time .

Now imagine this is being spoken in a Polish accent 

Feeefty  penchee  ?

----------


## spliff

Teclast X98 Pro
Specification
 CPU: Intel Cherry Trail x5-Z8500
 GPU: 12EU Gen8LP 600MHz
 eMMC : 64GB
 RAM : 4GB
 OS : Windows 10 with License!
10,000thb

----------


## can123

I bought a Hudl 2 yesterday. Very tidy and under £ 100, suitable for day to day work when I am on my holidays. The screen is pretty good but the battery is not up to much. It spares me the shame of being seen with the daughter's iPad and that alone is worth the money.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I bought a Hudl 2 yesterday. Very tidy and under £ 100, suitable for day to day work when I am on my holidays. The screen is pretty good but the battery is not up to much. It spares me the shame of being seen with the daughter's iPad and that alone is worth the money.


If you are worried what other people think about you using an ipad, then that says more about you than anything else.  :Wink:

----------


## can123

> If you are worried what other people think about you using an ipad, then that says more about you than anything else.


Yes, I like to allow my self respect and intellect to shine through the gloom cast by the herd.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Self respect? your having a family holiday in the Nana Hotel for christs sake :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

Oooopps ^  awkward moment

----------


## Bettyboo

^ & ^^ & ^^^

----------


## can123

> Oooopps ^  awkward moment



Don't be silly. There is nothing wrong with the Nana Hotel. If you can find an hotel in Bangkok that does not have wall to wall prostitutes within 100 yards of it, you are a bloody genius.

I am staying there because it is near the Skytrain, has good food just outside, two first class swimming pools and a very efficient front desk who are very racist. It also has free car parking and that is why I have stayed there many times before.

So, if you can think of suitable accommodation , possibly a convent, where sex is not on a plate, please let me know.

----------


## Topper

> If you can find an hotel in Bangkok that does not have wall to wall prostitutes within 100 yards of it, you are a bloody genius.


Shit that makes me shake my head......

----------


## Barty

> So, if you can think of suitable accommodation , possibly a convent, where sex is not on a plate, please let me know.


The Atlanta

----------


## Topper

Interplace

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
>  So, if you can think of suitable accommodation , possibly a convent, where sex is not on a plate, please let me know.
> 
> 
> The Atlanta



My family will be eternally grateful to you for providing this hotel in Soi 2. We are all looking forwarding to cleansing our souls in the Calvary Baptist Church which is only a stone's throw away from the hotel. Bless You !

After we have purified our minds, the future son in law and I will be going to have a good wash so as to ensure that we are as cleansed, both in mind and body, as it is possible to be.


They do a good scrub here and it's convenient for all the worshippers -

The world famous Annie's Massage Suckhamvit Bangkok NANA Area telephone 02 251 5680

----------


## nigelandjan

Can you please do another thread about your goings on in nana or wherever it is ,, thanks this is about the deliciously sexy new iPad pro thank you

----------


## Barty

> My family will be eternally grateful to you for providing this hotel in Soi 2. We are all looking forwarding to cleansing our souls in the Calvary Baptist Church which is only a stone's throw away from the hotel. Bless You !


You're welcome.




> If you can find an hotel in Bangkok that does not have wall to  wall prostitutes within 100 yards of it, you are a bloody  genius.





> They do a good scrub here and it's convenient for all the worshippers -  The world famous Annie's Massage Suckhamvit Bangkok NANA Area telephone 02 251 5680


The Atlanta is almost exactly 400 yards away from Annies.

----------


## can123

> The Atlanta is almost exactly 400 yards away from Annies. Barty is online now Add to Barty's Reputation Report Post


Brilliant ! It will help the son in law in his training and he can see if he can get under 48 seconds for the trip. Cleansing and healthy ! I'll get a tuk tuk.

----------


## can123

> Can you please do another thread about your goings on in nana or wherever it is ,, thanks this is about the deliciously sexy new iPad pro thank you



I bought a Hudl2 yesterday to take to Bangers while I leave my super-duper Samsung at home. I am a bugger for Android, me. I'll get my coat now.

----------


## nigelandjan

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/apples-ip...371332964.html

----------


## Barty

> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/apples-ip...371332964.html


 Not really sure why they would compare any iPad to the Surface Pro 3. I have an iPad Air 2 and a Surface Pro 3 and they are completely difference devices. The iPad is good for surfing the internet, checking e mail, very basic replying to e mail and has some useful apps. The Surface Pro 3 is a complete PC based system that more or less allows you to do anything on it that you can do on a desktop. With the docking station the SP3 can easily replace a desktop. 

I keep the iPad in the car and used the SP3 for overseas travel. I ended up giving the SP3 to my daughter to use in university so I may end up getting the SP4 when it comes out next month. I like Apple products but I cannot see myself getting an iPad Pro. Its too big and I dont think it can replace a proper PC (or Mac). Perhaps with iOS 9 it will improve the iPad Pro and make it closer to the SP3 but what I am seeing in reviews so far hasnt got me convinced.

----------


## nigelandjan

Its only very slightly bigger than the SP3 so I guess that why they are comparing like with like .

I personally would go with the Apple system before any Windows system , but then thats just me

----------


## can123

> Its only very slightly bigger than the SP3 so I guess that why they are comparing like with like .
> 
> I personally would go with the Apple system before any Windows system , but then thats just me


Are you related to William Tell ?

----------


## WeallyWong

> 10 hour battery life


Unlikely - Apple are about as honest about their battery life as VW is about diesel emmissions.

----------


## WeallyWong

> The ikeypad cover case which comes from Apple to go with it , which I shall also have on my Xmas list I believe connects to the pad via some strange new layer technology instead of a plug in if you follow me , it kinda transmits its power / signals from the keypad via touch , if that makes any sense


Just like a 2 year old Windows phone - neat!

----------


## nigelandjan

Yeah difference being the Windows phone will be useless , shitted up with missing files and corrupt files + viruses ,, whereas the Apple gear will be going on and on ,, just doing what it was designed to do in the first place , just like my 8 year old Macbook 

You keep buying the crap that suits your budget

----------


## Stinky

> You keep buying the crap that suits your budget


Folks that's gotta.hurt  :bananaman:

----------


## can123

We all want pictures of this magnificent machine in action. As virus free as a Khon Kaen chicken but are the emissions figures correct ?

----------


## Stinky

^ sorry no porn allowed, it's the law.

----------


## nigelandjan

You will have to wait till I get my greasy hands on it ,, I have it on pre-order @ 5 different stores . 

Getting difficult to sleep now  :Confused:

----------


## can123

> Getting difficult to sleep now


This is how I do it -

(i) I undress,

(ii) get into bed and pull the blankets over me after lying down with my head on a pillow,

(iii) I close my eyes, and the rest happens on its own.

I realise that this is complicated but don't worry as the iPod takes no mental effort whatsoever and you can fall asleep using it, no problem.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> Getting difficult to sleep now
> 
> 
> This is how I do it -
> 
> (i) I undress,
> 
> ...


What no tugging no lube no nothing?

----------


## nigelandjan

> the iPod takes no mental effort whatsoever and you can fall asleep using it, no problem.


Well at least for once we agree on something ,,, however this is the iPad pro were talking about here ,, please keep up dear  :Smile:

----------


## WeallyWong

> Yeah difference being the Windows phone will be useless , shitted up with missing files and corrupt files + viruses ,, whereas the Apple gear will be going on and on ,, just doing what it was designed to do in the first place , just like my 8 year old Macbook 
> 
> You keep buying the crap that suits your budget


My boss has just replaced his iPhone 5s with an 8k Windows Phone as he needed a better business phone.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
>  the iPod takes no mental effort whatsoever and you can fall asleep using it, no problem.
> 
> 
> Well at least for once we agree on something ,,, however this is the iPad pro were talking about here ,, please keep up dear


I have a confession to make. I was actually using my iPod Classic when I made that post. I was listening to Mumford and Sons and got carried away.

----------


## can123

> My boss has just replaced his iPhone 5s with an 8k Windows Phone as he needed a better business phone


Tell him I said he needs a new brain as well.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I have a confession to make. I was actually using my iPod Classic when I made that post. I was listening to Mumford and Sons and got carried away.


Ok ,, confession accepted , however I have made allowances for the fact your Jackie Collins bedside collection has doubled in value this week and you are a tad excitable

----------


## nigelandjan

iPod classic indeed ,,,, tut tut ,,,, eventually they all creep out the cupboard

----------


## WeallyWong

> Originally Posted by WeallyWong
> 
> My boss has just replaced his iPhone 5s with an 8k Windows Phone as he needed a better business phone
> 
> 
> Tell him I said he needs a new brain as well.


I think he'll just wait until iPhones display Office files correctly.

----------


## can123

> I think he'll just wait until iPhones display Office files correctly.


Good gracious, man ! I am suggesting that your boss is thick but not as thick as to use an iPhone.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## nigelandjan

Same price as the iPad pro mate ^ only problem is it will come with all the Windows missing files + conflicts etc .

I know which one I am going for

----------


## can123

> I know which one I am going for


Is Santa bringing it for you ?

----------


## Dillinger

> Same price as the iPad pro mate ^ only problem is it will come with all the Windows missing files + conflicts etc .


It has a pen with a rubber Nige :Smile: , your iPad doesnt, plus 3 different feels, pencil, ballpoint and.... i've forgot the other, maybe paimtbruxh

Microsoft have throwm dowm the gauntlett to Apple tonight, Apple need it, show me something innovative from them since steve jobs died.???

S series iPhones ?

----------


## nigelandjan

The iPad pro has a new Apple pen made for it mate also a dedicated ultra slim keypad case , the Apple pen works on pressure to making it similar in use to my Bamboo drawing slate .

Anyway I thought you was a hardcore iMac man now ??

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## Bettyboo

*Entirely Revolutionary!!!
*
Apple introduces a pencil...

----------


## nigelandjan

Don't spoil the moment Betty please ! 

I will be opening these up on Xmas morn about 2am , if I can get to sleep on Xmas eve  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Yahaaaay !!!  

 Just ordered the beast  , I have gone for the space grey 128 gig wi-fi  model

   Apple pen 

  Dedicated magnetic Logitec backlit keyboard case 

 All up from the Apple store £987 with free delivery , del date 16th - 22nd December 

 PC world has already sold out of all the 128 gig models only 32 gig models in stock

----------


## charleyboy

^Got a bit of a twitch in me undercracker's reading that!

----------


## Seekingasylum

> My daddy taught me how to read when I was four years old. I have to admit that he thought I was a slow learner because I couldn't read when I was three. We are not known for being patient in my family.
> 
> The appeal of the iPad is that can be used by the dullest people in society and I should be grateful for that. It's nice that somebody considers them.


And this comes from a guy closeting himself away in some third world heathen rural  dystopia among savages scarcely two swings out of the jungle?

Yep, you're a real force of nature among the intelligentsia of the world.

Still, I suppose it does represent an improvement if one is a Welsh person used to paddling around in a shallow gene pool known for producing rather stumpy folk communicating little of consequence in a dead language to no avail.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Yahaaaay !!!  
> 
>  Just ordered the beast  , I have gone for the space grey 128 gig wi-fi  model
> 
>    Apple pen 
> 
>   Dedicated magnetic Logitec backlit keyboard case 
> 
>  All up from the Apple store £987 with free delivery , del date 16th - 22nd December 
> ...


Well done. Windows and the PC are dead in the water and only of use to dullards and businesses.

----------


## nigelandjan

> ^Got a bit of a twitch in me undercracker's reading that!


Can you imagine the difficulty I was experiencing writing it ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^  :rofl: 





> Well done. Windows and the PC are dead in the water and only of use to dullards and businesses.


But, I have windows and don't do business?

----------


## david44

...and I thought an iPAD pro was a smart tart

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> ...


Err, the terms are not necessarily mutually inclusive. The statement suggested dullards too. Perhaps you use Windows and are a dullard?

Are you Welsh?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that was my joke, Mr Sausage!  :Smile:

----------


## Dapper

> Still, I suppose it does represent an improvement if one is a Welsh person used to paddling around in a shallow gene pool known for producing rather stumpy folk communicating little of consequence in a dead language to no avail.


stop beating around the bush and tell him how you really feel.

----------

